# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  CULTIVO DEL TULIPÁN EN EL HEMISFERIO SUR (PERÚ)

## Ararat

El tulipán a diferencia de otras flores cultivadas requiere de un manejo edafoclimático estricto ya que los bulbos requieren de temperaturas invernales para desarrollarse y suelos sueltos y/o franco-arenosos.
En el Perú sería factible cultivarlos en la costa central y sur desde los 300 msnm. hasta los 700 msnm. entre los meses de mayo y junio. También es factible cultivarlos en la región andina pero teniendo en cuenta el aspecto edafoclimático ya que que las temperaturas andinas bajan en los meses de mayo, junio, julio y agosto. 
Les envío este interesante artículo.  Tulipanes: época de siembra, riego y cuidados Flores, Siembra - Flor de Planta | Flor de Planta  http://agraria.pe/noticias/el-tulipan-peruano-iguala-en-calidad-a-los-mejores-del-mundo-12873Temas similares: Artículo: Perú liderará producción de mandarinas en Hemisferio Sur en tres años Artículo: Perú es cuarto productor de cítricos en hemisferio sur Envíos de uva de mesa del Hemisferio Sur: Perú y Sudáfrica al alza Senasa actualiza requisito fitosanitario a importación de tulipán de Chile Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de Tulipán y Lilium de Chile

----------


## lbsilvina

Hola, quería consultar, en el caso de tener tulipanes en una zona dónde en verano hace calor, que pasa con éstos bulbos?   turbocompresor

----------

